# Washington Soapers...where do you get your supplies?



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I am in Eastern Washington and buying my oils through Columbus foods is extra expensive because of the shipping prices. So, if you live in Washington or even Idaho or Oregon, where do you get your Coconut Oil and Palm oils and such?

Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Whereever the price fits my pocketbook, but I go through Nu-scents the most. 
I just researched Palm oil. Wholesalesuppliesplus has palm oil kernels for [email protected], Nu-scents has it for $4.05. I try to get the best deal possibe. Tammy


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Walmart! I can get a 5 gal of lard there and get my coconut there still.I get some organic stuff from Azure Standard. I have checked online and by the time I add shipping I'm spending walmart cost anyway. My recipe's pretty simple. I do plan on trying to get larger quantities soon. Looking into some restaurant type supply places.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

I can get a deal through Sysco on olive oil, canola, and veggie shortening but I tend to go to Costco and URM for those. We don't have a very big wal-mart here, yet. I may still go Sysco though because DH works for them and can get a discount. I'm all about saving a buck. Tammy


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I buy my lard at cash and carry. Shea butter is done co-op from Agbanga (also in WA) I order my coconut, sunflower and castor in bulk from www.brambleberry.com, but they are 45 minutes away from me so I pick up when I am up in Bellingham as well as other oils I don't use as often in smaller quantities and many of my FO's as well. I usually get in on a co-op for cocoa butter from columbus when I can.

I get my citric, KOH and NaOH in 50-55 pound bags from a chemical supplier also in Bellingham so I can pick up there as well.

I looked at ordering from columbus as well, but until I get to the point where I want 55 gal drums I won't be ordering from them. I buy my oils in 35 pound buckets currently and it is far cheaper for me to drive to Bellingham to get my oils.

I do get my vitamin E from columbus however. It was cheaper than BB and the didn't charge me shipping last time so if that keeps up I will continue to order it from them.

When I was just starting out, using gallons or less of oils, I ordered a lot from www.the-sage.com. Their prices were good for gallons and they had reasonable shipping.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Bethany..I walked Cash and carry for an hour..couldn't find lard, and couldn't track down someone to help me either. I keep meaning to call and ask. It seemed like such a logical thing for them to have. Guess I"ll have to try again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Mishael I found the lard in the refridgerated section with the eggs and milk.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

My C&C has 3 different fridges. Lard is with the Meats at mine.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Lard is with the oils and crisco at all of our stores down here.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.essentialwholesale.com/

This is 20 miles from me.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Oooh, the 5 gallon of coconut is still more than what I pay at BB, but when I start getting drums they would probably save me some cash! Actually I think the manager at BB told me there is a gal he knows who actually drives down to oregon somewhere to get drums (must have a forklift or palletjack or something at home I guess). This must be where she gets them!

Thanks for the link!

ETA - on further inspection I don't know...The 5 gallon of sunflower is over three times what I paid at BB just 3 weeks ago - OUCH! But who knows...maybe the drums will be a bargain.


----------

